# Blueberries



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

My wife came home from the store with a 20 oz bag of dried blueberries. They're like little blue raisins. Not bad, actually.

I've helped myself to a double handful and now I've got a problem: I really, really need to go to the bank for something that can't be done online and I've got a raging erection (And by raging, I mean almost painful) that's got a mind of its own. 

I did a quick internet search and apparently, this effect is known. I've not needed Viagra yet (Thank God) but if and when, I suspect that blueberries are a helluva lot cheaper.

Just thought I'd share


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

With that other blue pill thing they warn about 4 hour erections...


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

:may as well call your wife home and put that to good use.:smthumbup:


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Perhaps you could share it with your wife.

She did buy the Blueberries, afterall.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Doctors do.

And it involves a large needle and the draining of blood.

Can't type.....hands trembling........aaaaahhhhhhhh.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Has this actually ever happened? It must have in test subjects else how would they know it was a possibility?
> 
> Ever wonder how (and who) treats a four-hour erection?


I think that takes a committee


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice!! Blueberries are always in our fridge. Fresh ones though. Berries are so good for you...and obviously your penis as well LOL!


----------



## confusedinlife (Mar 9, 2012)

I just think your reaction was from another source...I eat them all the time and never had an erection from them.....now viagra will give you awesome erections


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Has this actually ever happened? It must have in test subjects else how would they know it was a possibility?
> 
> Ever wonder how (and who) treats a four-hour erection?


They just throw that 4 hour erection warning in as harder marketing.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

yeah... dont hold your breath for getting rich of the aphrodisiac effects of blueberries. (or shark fin soup, or oysters or watermellon or yohimbe or avocados or ginseng or chocolate.... well you get the idea...)

but... whatever works for you. Yay.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> ...Ever wonder how (and who) treats a four-hour erection?


my wife treats it. Sometimes, she has to work at it for a quite a while. It can be sweaty, exhausting, work. With persistence however, she can eventually deflate the beast - or at least subdue it. Personally - I think she takes it on as a personal challenge - like she believes she hasnt completed her job if Im still...um... turgid - or able to bounce back in 10 minutes. I have looked up sometimes and said.. 'yep. honey...you finally killed it.'.. and she smiles and says 'yeah, I did.'


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

humanbecoming said:


> just out of curiosity.... what was the timeline here? did you eat them, then have a reaction one hour later? two hours? three?
> 
> I'm sure I'm not the only guy here willing to give this a try!:smthumbup:


Got hungry around 10:00 AM Started noticing something around 11:30 AM. Around Noon, it was at the point where you'd be embarrassed in public.






confusedinlife said:


> I just think your reaction was from another source...I eat them all the time and never had an erection from them.....now viagra will give you awesome erections


Everybody is different and there's no arguing with that. I'm literally sore today. I was home alone (Office is an addition to the house) and my wife was away (Damn and Double damn....) At my age (Late 50's) three hour erections don't just doesn't happen out of the blue. There is nothing arousing about recompiling a SQL database for a lumber company in Little Rock (Believe me...)


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

This makes me want to get some blueberries! 
I wonder what is in it that does it? Could it be b12?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Blueberries are a power food no doubt. I like to eat them frozen, mixed with equal volume 2 percent milk in a glass. Try it.


----------



## lonesomegra (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice to come across a post that has me lol! Somehow without knowing this topic was here I've managed to eat a nice big bowl of blueberries & raspberries topped with creamy rice. Earlier in the day I had steak with pepper sauce.

End result: There is now a toxic smell in the 'little boys room.' 

Oh and at the earliest it will be at least 2 weeks before I have sex. Mmm I suppose I could give oysters a go!


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow  The next time I go shopping, I'm getting some blueberries!! I don't care for them much, but I will force-feed my hubby if I have to... Just to see if it affects him.  He has been so low-drive lately I'll try anything!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

tacoma said:


> They just throw that 4 hour erection warning in as harder marketing.


I still think of Jeff Foxworthy's routine on this

"Man I would be so proud! I'd walk through that hospital with my robe on BACKWARDS just greeting people! I'd be like 'Hello ma'am, do you need a place to hang that jacket?"


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

ocotillo said:


> Got hungry around 10:00 AM Started noticing something around 11:30 AM. Around Noon, it was at the point where you'd be embarrassed in public.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha....out of the blue...hahahaha....I get it! :rofl:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

So little blue balls can keep a man from getting blue balls?

Interesting...


----------

